
A review of the Planck keyboard – 48 keys are plenty - callum-oakley
https://callum-oakley.github.io/posts/48-keys-are-plenty.html
======
rijoja
Just so it happens I am doing a compilation of lesser known input methods and
would love to discuss this further with you. I believe that there are loads of
opportunity to revisit keyboard input dogma! Chorded typists for example can
write well over 200 wpm, as a matter of fact it is for some a requirement.

Really good article! Would love to discuss this further

~~~
evantravers
I put together a list of odd keyboard layouts if you want to ask any of the
folks who volunteered for my post:
[http://evantravers.com/articles/2019/04/20/community-
post-40...](http://evantravers.com/articles/2019/04/20/community-
post-40-keyboard-layouts/)

~~~
rijoja
that would be lovely! How can I reach you?

